# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > الأخبار الجامعية >  العلوم و التكنولوجيا تنشئ مفاعل نووي

## mohammad qasaimeh



----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

على فكرة الخبر مُهدى لسوسن .....  :Db465236ff:

----------


## saousana

[align=center]والله اني كنت حاسة انه الموضوع اله علاقة فيا من بعيد او قريب
مشكور محمد  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
وعلى فكرة انا مش مقهورة ابدا  :Cry2:  :Cry2: [/align]

----------


## khaled aljonidee

[align=center]عقبال الحصن :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

مشكور محمد على الخبر :Icon31: [/align]

----------


## diyaomari

> على فكرة الخبر مُهدى لسوسن .....


 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> [align=center]والله اني كنت حاسة انه الموضوع اله علاقة فيا من بعيد او قريب
> مشكور محمد 
> وعلى فكرة انا مش مقهورة ابدا [/align]


والله انا نزلت الموضوع كخبر عادي 

بس بعديها اتذكرتك  :Db465236ff:

----------

